
Apple wants this recipe app to stop using a pear in its logo - bmcn2020
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/9/21360683/apple-super-healthy-kids-prepear-pear-logo
======
dotcoma
Good marketing hack. Free publicity.

~~~
bmcn2020
They're also going to court with Apple - but this one I'm not so sure about.
Can you beat Apple's Legal Behemoth? No.

Or do the gains from free PR outweigh the legal costs? Not sure

